# 11 macs in 180 gal



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The macs have been doing well this far, I noticed a few fin nips today but that's just par for the course I guess.
Temps are spot on 76f right now and they are eating very well but they don't seem to care for the fish in the the 3lb bag of tilapia I just bought though they loved the fresh stuff..


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice shoal there. Unique!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

looks great


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well done-
You getting the fin nips at the lower temps eve n?

They are nice and plump and the coloration is top notch as well......I'm liking the one with the crazy eye....Is it blind out of it though?


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

That looks great! I was thinking about doing that too.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

great looking group


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome... can't wait to try this

and great pics as usual...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

are these babies?? they have such good colors but look tiny!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,

Ak, just a few nips, I think the plants have helped.
[email protected] 76 is at high end of where I would keep them,


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking shoal Winkyee


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

That's a very impressive collection. Are they all related?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

oh nice! incredible shoal! hope everything goes well and i love to see someone trying something like this (i mean something that hasn't been done before, but has its chances to work well, not like putting rhoms with natts)

nywaz, good luck and once again, very nice shoal man!


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes great looking shoal, hope everything works out with these guys.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Can’t really say anything that hasn’t been said already. Those are some great looking photos/ fish- excited to watch them grow!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Winkyee said:


> View attachment 186721


Wink is the one eye damaged or just the angle of the shot?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Both fish and pics look awesome, great job wink


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Your macs looks great. very nice


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

leg89 said:


> View attachment 186721


Wink is the one eye damaged or just the angle of the shot?
[/quote]
Yeah,
That's the one eyed guy I tried to give away. He's doing fine and will remain in the tank although he seems to be a sh*t disturber...
Thanks again for comments


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow sweet shoal


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

leg89 said:


> oh nice! incredible shoal! hope everything goes well and i love to see someone trying something like this (i mean something that hasn't been done before, but has its chances to work well, not like putting rhoms with natts)


This has been done before multiple times.

I know quite a few members here that would have multiple macs in a tank. I had 10 in a tank for a long time with only one casualty due to that fish picking on the others.

Great pics by the way Winkyee. How long has the group been together and what size are they? Look like 4-5 inches?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm speechless Winkyee








Those macs defenitely have some great colors!!

I allready told you i'm seriously thinking about making a Mac's tank... we'll see.

Anyway, congratulation for your great job!
Tommy


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm speechless Winkyee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I will get you some photos tonight. I left the flash setup in place after taking these photos and will use a longer lens.

It's an enjoyable tank to watch, more plants and decor to come. I would really like to do a moss wall on the back and left side of the tank and to get enough cover to have some shrimp in there.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm tired to use 2d backgrouds... i want to try a 3d...in the weekend i'll set up again my 180g with new gravel (sand is not usfull for growing plants) and 3d backgrounds...then some new woods and plants will come.









And probably 2 RB's will come as well with my 2 pirayas


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This is probably the best looking maculatus shoal ever and your set up and pics are amazing too. Where did you get your gravel from?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Great pics and p's.... !

And good luck in this cohabitation.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they look really good, great cohab there and i also like your setup. they are at the size now where the nips won't be lethal, for the most part, just fin nips, but that will get better with time as they settle in.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ja said:


> they look really good, great cohab there and i also like your setup. they are at the size now where the nips won't be lethal, for the most part, just fin nips, but that will get better with time as they settle in.


Yeah, it seems like it's the little ones that are the trouble makers.
They are fun to watch, hard to photograph..
As soon as the gear comes out, they huddle into a group...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

tank is looking awesome and one eye looks evil as hell


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Amazing my friend.
Thats shole is absolutly stunning.

How long did you have them?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys..
I've had them for a bit over a month now.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

where did you get em?

I cant get that thought outta my mind, Its gotta be my dream set up 180 Vs 11 macs.
WoW


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

OK no more of these threads! You are making me seriously regret getting rid of these guys. Keep up the good work Wink, they have never looked better !!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

febsalien said:


> OK no more of these threads! You are making me seriously regret getting rid of these guys. Keep up the good work Wink, they have never looked better !!


Thanks man!!
Hey, 
How old are these guys?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i concur that they look great, better than the adults i had because i was using black gravel to see if it helped them to breed. they look stunning with your lighter setup.

i think cobrafox has febsaliens old breeders now, and a member here, not too active, "rm123" has my breeders and they are both working on getting them to spawn again. thats' for the person asking how to obtain some. one or two of the online stores has them, like SA listed as gold spilos. make sure they are from brazil because they cohab better than the nastier ones from argentina. they also stay smaller. also i think "slay" is selling some of my old babies as we speak in the classifieds.

winkyee, i can see where the smaller ones might be more aggressive. at freakin' 1" or so they are little devils, and absolutely brutal to one another. i was losing a bunch of fry every day at that size...not just dead fish but they seemed to like to eat each other's eyeballs, as well. i swear i lost at leat 1/4 of mine from some sort of cannibalism.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

blbig50 said:


> Very nice shoal there. Unique!


+1... yeah they are incredible, I don't get tired of watching them please post more picts, loads of them as soon as you can.

Cheers.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Winky,

You gotta start breeding them here in Canada.
Beacuse id be in for a bunch of frys.

N again Congrats, 
I say from now on take a picture once a week
It would be nice to see How the age.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> Winky,
> 
> You gotta start breeding them here in Canada.
> Beacuse id be in for a bunch of frys.
> ...


I'll keep photographing them, lights are on in tank now, I think I will snap a few tonight.
Breeding them isn't on a list of things to do ATM but i might set a few tanks up just in case.
Thanks


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

looks great cant wait to see the progress


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Rock on . I like it O.G .


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

With it being cooler in the house, the tank temps dropped a bit to 74 this week, i had to adjust heaters a bit to bring it back up to 76f.

Here's a pic from today, shady little buggers huddle when the big camera comes out, one of the smaller ones went after my hand last night while I was cleaner inside glass.
Damn tank has so many scratches..
I should have passed on it and got a nice 120, about 90% of the good pics have a scratch in the glass.


----------



## immunknyc (Oct 23, 2009)

VERY nice tank man .. mine looks like that but got 5 of em


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

incredible new pic, they are looking great.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks man,
The humeral spot is starting to become visible on a couple of them and dark scales are forming near tails.
It's cool watching these guys mature.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damned scratched aquarium....


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!!! Pics & Tank


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

I love your shoal







. Do you think this guys could be mixed with pygos?.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> With it being cooler in the house, the tank temps dropped a bit to 74 this week, i had to adjust heaters a bit to bring it back up to 76f.
> 
> Here's a pic from today, shady little buggers huddle when the big camera comes out, one of the smaller ones went after my hand last night while I was cleaner inside glass.
> Damn tank has so many scratches..
> ...


They are looking good man......I love the choice you have made to go with these guys....

Your good with photoshop-Let them scratches disappear


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

may i ask how much ur camera cost! i have lik a 300$ camera and it sucks big ol dick when taking pics of my tank


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome set up mate!!!! Thats ia fantastic tank and lovely fish!!!! Cant wait 2 get my tanks back!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,
Camera I was about 1200, lens for last shots was kit lens, 
Flash is a 580EXII.
You can pick a Canon 40D up pretty cheap used now, I honestly don't think the 40D
Is that much better than 20D except for live view and bigger screen.

AK
Photoshop will help but it just bugs me... Danm scratches...


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Waouh !!! I fell in love with your spilo's familly... Fantastic !!!

I'm on a nearly project with 12 Maculatus, so i' m sitting here and i'm spying...









Goods issues for the moment, have you got a lot of fight or a group comportement like pygos ?

Thanks and good luck...









PS: Hello Leg, Hello Memen... That's cool to read you here !!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> *OUTSTANDING!!!! Pics & Tank*


BIG x2!!!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Looking great Wink,
Keep the pics coming.

Its a great project you have running there.
Im shure your inspiring alot of members in here.

How often are you feeding them?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

They look sweet man!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent colors!..Excellent shoal!...Job well done, Winkyee!....No casualties, yet?!...Even better!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

as always


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sylvius said:


> Looking great Wink,
> Keep the pics coming.
> 
> Its a great project you have running there.
> ...


Thanks,
I got these guys when they were already at a fair size and much of the trouble was over, they are horrible to each other when smaller.
The last time I had these guys I started with like 15 @ 3/4" and ended up with 7 of them 6 months later with most deaths happening at around or before they reached an inch.
Some of the things I did last time were to remove decorations and kept feeders in there. 
Now the temps are a bit lower @ just over 74 and there's minimal decorations and I know better than to chance using feeders. I read back and was keeping them at 76-78 the first time although this was taken with a stick on thermometer and I have a glass on in the tank now.
Thanks again for the comments guys.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great shots Pete!

Looking like there coming along good, still.

THe flash, I so need one.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

man i need to figure out how to use my sis's 40d to get some good pics of my macs

they look great man!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Amazing shoal







I love the bright colouring on Macs, and yours look great!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, 
I use kit lens most and tank lites and toy get how they look with big lights on. You can tell which ones are done by flash above the tank.


----------

